# Hemerdon Mine - Super 8 film - 2010



## ablackwood (Sep 1, 2011)

I made this short piece for a project at college. I'm a big fan of filming on Super 8 film stock and thought it nicely suited the derelict qualities of the sight. 

I interviewed several of the local residences to get their view on the mines planned reopening. Mostly, the people are happy about the mine's presence but are currently battling with the company, Wolf Minerals, to receive payments for their blighted properties. 

Any feedback would be appreciated 

[ame]http://www.vimeo.com/16118211[/ame]


----------



## chizyramone (Sep 1, 2011)

Fascinating piece of work.

Very interesting hearing the views of the old boy,his tone at times full of contempt for the place.

Loved the film,Super 8 made it very atmospheric.

I enjoyed it, good report fella


----------



## dangerous dave (Sep 1, 2011)

very very good that must have costed you a fair bit


----------



## Incognito (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats really cool, has a Fred Dibnah kind of feel to it


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 1, 2011)

Lovely stuff! Two questions though. Firstly, am I right in thinking that the rights to mine Tungsten here have been left open, so that they could just start up again at any time? Secondly (a bit more prosaic) what method are you using to transfer from Super 8 to digital?
Godzy


----------



## ablackwood (Sep 1, 2011)

> Lovely stuff! Two questions though. Firstly, am I right in thinking that the rights to mine Tungsten here have been left open, so that they could just start up again at any time?



I believe the rights were indeed left open, but it had been so long since there had been any activity at the mine that the general opinion was that it had come and gone. From speaking with a local geologist on the subject he had very cynical views about the amount of Tungsten that Wolf Minerals claim the sight contains (if any at all). 

The fellow you hear on the film told me another story about how a lump of Tungsten was taken from a nearby quarry just before the start of WW1 and placed at the mines sight in order to justify its development. There is also some speculation about the mines redevelopment plans and the new power plant recently opened in Plympton. All in all a very contentious issue. 



> Secondly (a bit more prosaic) what method are you using to transfer from Super 8 to digital?



I did it the open fashion telecine way by just projecting the film on a white wall and filming it with a HD camera. 

This website  do a pretty good deal for a super process and transfer but I always prefer to DIY it and play about with it myself. 

Many thanks for kudos guys  I'd love to see more derelict films on here if anyone else has made one.


----------



## gushysfella (Sep 1, 2011)

Like that something different .


----------



## wolfism (Sep 2, 2011)

Excellent, works well to capture the atmosphere of the place. Have they started work on reopening, or is it still at the talking stage?


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 2, 2011)

ablackwood said:


> I believe the rights were indeed left open, but it had been so long since there had been any activity at the mine that the general opinion was that it had come and gone.


Please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that mines, and especially quarries, are allowed to start operations again after a lapse of time. This is something I've observed locally with quarries that have been closed because they were of Special Scientific Interest, yet have started again after several years closure.

Fantastic film. Loved the voice over...great old guy. Excellent work.


----------



## Dark Descent (Mar 25, 2012)

been there recently, you find alot of core samples and is generally an interesting place. nice video too


----------

